# Ohc 6 cylinder parts



## PGreen (Apr 15, 2019)

Is there anybody out there that has timing belts for a 68 OHC 6 cylinder?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

JERRY WOODLAND (WOODLAND SPORTS)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-OH...379003&hash=item468658d8f9:g:Pn0AAOSwdU9brjbg

Kanter Auto has them for $125.

Wayne from the OHC club and PY member found and tested an exact match;
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pontiac-OH...m23bd5f0ca7:g:26MAAOSws7FcoXCh&frcectupt=true 

I bought one and it's spot on!


----------

